# How yo get a dog when you have no address or money?



## Sexyrexy1989 (Jan 10, 2016)

So lately after many failed human realationships, ive deceided id like to get a dog for mans best friend.

How did my fellow STP kids get there puppies

id like to know.

-Happy travels-


----------



## jeffyDee (Jan 10, 2016)

I bought my dog off some lady for 50 bucks when he was a 4 weeks old turned out he is a super smart dog and is my best / only friend haha.


----------



## outlawloose (Jan 10, 2016)

Yer, Im in the same position and been wondering the same thing. Everyone selling/gifting dogs wants to know its going to a family with 2.5 kids and a white picket fence. What lies have worked for all you dog owners out there?


----------



## KootenayRambler (Jan 10, 2016)

I adopted my dog, not from a shelter, but from a delightful woman who just couldn't handle him anymore. Prior to adopting him I visited endless shelters and spoke with many people online. Every person I spoke with was dying to give their dog to me, but i was really just searching for the right mutt. I told them the truth. If you're always on the road the dog ends up with a highly active lifestyle but also with an owner who gives a shit about them. When road kids get dogs its not like getting a pet, Its like getting a new bestfriend. We're with our dogs at ALL hours of the day, and only part with them to buy groceries and shit like that. Anyone looking to give a dog out is trying to find the best possible environment for that dog, and i think a lot of people know that the typical suburban family isnt gonna give as much love to the pup as a person who wants it as a traveling companion. Bottom line is showing them how much you would care for the animal and explaining how much outdoor time they're gonna have. Doesnt every dog dream of being a road dog?


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 11, 2016)

I bout a pitbull once for $12 (or was it $8?) from a guy by the tracks in Bako. Put the pup on a loaded boxcar for Colton, flew a sign with her for a couple of days before selling her for $25 to a couple kids heading to the east coast with their pit. 

(Now before anybody bashes me, I rescued that dog from Bakersfield, fair enough?)

I was gifted a puppy once from a girl in tears at RV Walmart who couldn't keep her. Her attempts to sell her pup were unsuccessful. I gave her to an StP member who really wanted her. Mine for about 5 minutes.

I once dound a 12# older dog who appeared to not have a home (she was thirsty as all heck, but wasn't hungry). I told myself that I would give her to the first person who showed interest. When I went out dumpstering for cans a guy approached me and I asked him if he wanted her. He said, "my family has been looking for a dog like this for a long time." Mine for about 45 minutes.

I'm not trying to say that dogs are a dime a dozen, but they are kind of all over if you keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Jan 11, 2016)

anyone ever wrangle themselves a wild dog? like an actual wild dog that runs around a city and knows nothing else?


----------



## Sexyrexy1989 (Jan 11, 2016)

Yah did that with a Pit bull once, had to giver her up though she had bad medical problems. From being wild


----------



## wildwerden (Jan 11, 2016)

Craigslist! Or go to the south where there's plenty of half wild strays running around. That's where I found mine... in Missouri. She was terrified of people but let us pick her up and bring her with us. She's acclimated surprisingly well, must have been abused/abandoned.


----------



## Free Jones (Jun 4, 2016)

got my pup from a dude outside of his shitty tire shop, saw a few dogs and asked if any were for sale. had to spend a hundred on getting rid of roundworms and tapeworms


----------



## pewpew (Mar 11, 2017)

Craigslist...


----------



## Billy Cougar White (Mar 11, 2017)

I got my dog for free at a farmers market. he was the runt of a litter of puppies that had been removed from a home where they were not being looked after.


----------



## Peregrin (Mar 15, 2017)

I got my pup from a homebum juggalo in Corpus Christi. He was feeding her hotdogs and offered to sell her to me. I had $7 left to my name. He said "that's food" and gave me the pup. A month later I got rid of her fleas and worms. Assuming she's 9wks, I've already taught her to sit, shake, and lay. She doesn't mind trains at all, and even barks at homebums.


----------



## Coywolf (Mar 15, 2017)

Go to the Navajo reservation, with pockets full of bacon. Walk around Kayenta or Tuba city or Gallup for a couple hours. You will have the pick of the litter.....or pack for that matter  whats up with the lack of a dog emoji?!::cat::::chicken::::

Im totes cereal btw.


----------



## Bumrumors (Sep 26, 2017)

Goy mine hitching through oregon. Best decision I ever made. Now I didnt pay anything and I dumpster or use a gurry pet food pantry for his eats. After 8 years,of on and off traveling we have semi housed up, so we get lonley and take a few trips out to the ocean or up to oregon every year hitching of vaning. I reccomend the pet food pantry for a puppy. They usually give them away for free. Nuetered or spayed and chipped.


----------



## tootall (Sep 26, 2017)

i want to get a dog myself but worry about keeping it fed and in good health....what do you dog owners say about that?


----------



## Notmyname (Sep 28, 2017)

tootall said:


> i want to get a dog myself but worry about keeping it fed and in good health....what do you dog owners say about that?


I say if food is a concern for you at all, it shows a lack of confidence in yourself and you have no business getting a dog.


----------



## Popsicle (Nov 13, 2017)

Coywolf said:


> Go to the Navajo reservation, with pockets full of bacon. Walk around Kayenta or Tuba city or Gallup for a couple hours. You will have the pick of the litter.....or pack for that matter  whats up with the lack of a dog emoji?!::cat::::chicken::::
> 
> Im totes cereal btw.




Oh your a straight up asshole lmfao ! Now this would be perfect to send these oogles to!!! Wouldn't last 5 mins .
Keyetna I fed a rezer dog a cheeseburger ..
Fuck I still got scars from that dude !

Edit my dog come from her momma north Platte catch .


----------



## Buck Toothed Dogo (Nov 15, 2017)

Please be sure you can properly take care of the animal ... vet visits, proper dog food, walks, nail trimming, tooth brushing, cleaning, etc.

That being said, nothing has changed my life so much as being a dad to my Dogo ...


----------

